# Troubleshooting FasTrack sections going dead seemingly randomly



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

Howdy,

I'm working with fastrack for the first time and I have a very strange issue that I am not able to figure out. I have a simple outer oval that is fasttrack. Nothing fancy. Here is the plan









The inner track is standard tube and is working fine. The upper track is going to be trolley but I don't have that installed yet.

Here is where I am at:









Now here's the problem. I have been running the trains constantly while I've been building out the table. Testing everything very often. In the last day I suddenly had one of my trains just stop at the same point. The train would have no power but the caboose would still be lit up. Move the train to the next section and it would start going again and then would cut out at the same point as it came around. Sometimes it would work for 30 minutes and sometime is would cut out every time around in the same spot. When the train would stop I could see a little arching in-between the track sections on the center rail in the tiniest of gaps. 

I unhooked 3 sections of straight track in the area near the right tunnel in the picture above and installed brand new track. The issue seemed to go away and all was well. I moved the train that was having trouble on the track to the inner track and it has had no trouble there. Then today the second train started stopping in the exact same spot. Then in other spots around the track. Generally in the corners. Hooking up a volt meter to the track and using just the caboose I could get complete sections to go dead as the caboose ran over them. I checked to make sure it's not the caboose by using a different lit car as well as just running the train by itself. It's almost like the snap track connections are not working suddenly.

I then tried my last train and it has the same problem. Stops in the corners. Since I know the issue is not the trains as all three are doing the exact same thing I turned to the transformers. I switched them and the z-1000 is doing the same thing the little lionel cw-80 is doing. Nothing else is connected to them while on the fasttrack.

The issue has to be with the track itself. Like a short somewhere or something but I don't know what to look for or if this is common. All of the track sections look fine to me and I have checked to make sure everything is tight. I don't know what could be going on. Any help would very much appreciated. I'm at a loss. About to throw the fast track away and buy tube track for the outer loop but that would be a huge waste of money.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Your problem is indeed the Fastrack, which is known to have connection problems between sections. Take the tracks out, and slightly bend the connecting pins so they make better contact with adjoining sections.

Larry


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I was afraid I would have to do something like that. Could any of the sections be damaged? If so what would I look for? After more testing my postwar train causes it to happen really fast. My newer trains can take 5 minutes sometimes to cause it. Seems like it might be some kind of heat issue due to the connections maybe. My back can't take any more work on the table tonight so tomorrow I'll pull all of the track off and clean/bend them

Thanks


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Here is a Lionel video on the problem.

Make sure the transformer is unplugged if you check continuity.

Larry


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

Awesome, thank you. Don't know how that video didn't show up with all of my searches. Tomorrow in will give it a try.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I have started taking the fastrack apart, cleaning, inspecting . so far I have found 2 sections that have broken pins on the center rail. I've only put this track together twice so really shocked parts are broken. I have some spares so will use those and create a single 20 inch length by soldering the broken connections. Hopefully I don't find more. I've not found a replacement pin online anywhere.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Man, that sucks! Hope you get it fixed soon.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks, if I was younger it would already be done but physical issues slow me down some. Hopefully tomorrow I'll have it all back together and fixed.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Im younger and have problems too, so its not the age as much as the time needed! The layout looks great! Hope it all gets sorted soon!


----------



## SeaTroller (Feb 2, 2013)

Make up jumpers and connect the bad track from the terminals on bottom of fastrack sections. Female spade connectors and wire, DONE!!!


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion, that is nicer than soldering. I'll stop by home depot on the way home and try and pick some connectors up.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for all of the help. I think I have it sorted. I pulled all of the pieces up, cleaned them, adjusted them like the lionel video, and then connected them back up. I used new track for the ones that were broken off. I'll use those if I figure out a way to make the table larger so my wife won't kill me  It was a lot harder to get the pieces together this time which I think is a good sign and I checked continuity as best as I could as I put pieces together and it all looked good. The big ol' post war train has been running for about 40 minutes without an issue so I think it's fixed. 

Now I just gotta figure out why that section of track off the k-line switch near the coaling tower has no power. At least I can use it as an isolated section for now :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Check to see the curved portion of the turnout has power. Make sure there is no insulating pin in the center rail of the turnout, unless you want to make a block. For a dead end like you have, you want a block, and to power it up you need a separate on/off switch connected to the transformer for the inner loop.

Larry


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

The curved portion of the turnout does not have power. I've not been able to find a schematic for this switch. This is the one I bought

http://www.westerndepot.com/product_info.php/cPath/21_503_36_700/products_id/27093

I probably never noticed it because it was connected in a loop before. My guess is the wire that runs under the fake track bed is not contacting the center rail of the curve. I just gotta figure out how to pull that center rail up, inspect it, and fix the problem. Of course my other kline left hand turnout seems to have a short somewhere in the switch controller. It works fine manually and has power on the curve. At least the right hand ones have worked great (knock on wood)


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

You can improve the connections between sections of tubular track in the following way:

Hold a section of track with the pins pointing away from you. Bend the right rail where the pin is installed slightly to the right. Bend the center rail to the left. Grab the rail where the pin is installed with a pair of pliers. Don't grab the pin with pliers. I have done this for the last several years with large layouts and by doing this, have been able to use a single feed from the transformer. This approach makes a much better connection between sections than Lionel's method of squeezing the open ends of the rails. The last layout I had was 11x19 feet and used a single feed from the transformer.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

You may need to remove the bottom cover of the turnout to trace the wiring inside to see why the curved portion is not getting power. Post a picture of the insides of the turnout if you can.

Larry


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I'll be taking the turnout apart tonight and will get pics as I go. I'm surprised there isn't more info on these out there. They look really nice and are a good price new.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There are several crimp connections on the track in Fastrack switches that must be soldered for long term reliability. I've had a number that I had to open up and solder.


----------

